# Sinder Boa



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

what is a sinder boa, what defines it etc?

I have seen Paulines pics of her sinders and they look very similar to one of my girls(we have been stumped for what she is) so just wondering if she could be a sinder and is there any way of me telling or would I have to know what her parents were?


----------



## snakehead (May 21, 2007)

hi there,i have a sinder boa,off sinderman on here,they r trying to prove out the genetics on these beauties but will take a while,roger aka sinderman n shane had the original sinders which pauline has shanes share now.we can only call them common 4 now but they r anything but.my girl is a live with colour,shes like part corn ilse,part hogg n part sumat else,shes a wash with lots of pink,orange n blue my beauty:flrt:speak 2 sinderman n pauline 2 fill u in beta:2thumb:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

snakehead said:


> hi there,i have a sinder boa,off sinderman on here,they r trying to prove out the genetics on these beauties but will take a while,roger aka sinderman n shane had the original sinders which pauline has shanes share now.we can only call them common 4 now but they r anything but.my girl is a live with colour,shes like part corn ilse,part hogg n part sumat else,shes a wash with lots of pink,orange n blue my beauty:flrt:speak 2 sinderman n pauline 2 fill u in beta:2thumb:


sounds similar to the girl I have here, seems to have hog in her but there is definately something else there, she is very pink towards her head, but sometimes shows more orange to her, and her tail is very orange.


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

This was the original announcement regarding the Sinder Faze boas BoaMad.

When Shane (herpmad) decided to go back to army life he sold me Sinder, the other male and the 2 females he had held back. At the moment we don't really know what has made them different from common boas but hopefully things will be made clearer next year as they are now already to breed.

Briefly, Roger (sinderman) bought a pair of adult boas from a shop in 03, at the time the female was gravid so he agreed to leave them until after she had given birth. The shop sold that litter and Roger collected the adults. Last year one of that litter was found and shows all the same colouration as Sinder and his sibs ( http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/197465-03-sinder-sib-just-keeps.html). In 06 Roger again bred the adults producing Sinder, my Ash and the other sibs.

The plan is that next year we will breed Sinder and his sibs together, along with a couple of other females to see what happens.

The colour of these boas appears to intensify as they get older, as proved with Ade (TheCharmer)'s 03 whereas most boas tend to lose their colour as they age.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

the female in question these aernt the best pics of her, but it gives you an idea of her colours.























































I will try and get some better pics that really show her true colours, but I only have a phone cam so cant take fantactis pics.

also the boa in my sig is her


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

nice looking snake mate but its not a sinder sib where did it come from

roger


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

sinderman said:


> nice looking snake mate but its not a sinder sib where did it come from
> 
> roger


thats the other thing, I dont know, got it from someone on here, but he got it from a shop a while ago and they had no idea what it is


----------



## TheCharmer (Jun 22, 2008)

Mate, you really need to do a little research on who her parents are. That should be your priority as knowing that for sure will be your only true way of know what he/she really is. The only reason i could prove mine was a sinder sib, was by tracing Roger back to owning the parents of my Boa. It turns out we only live about 5 miles apart and we both knew the people who dealt with the snakes before us and they could verify both out stories.

Where are you located? Get some belly shots.

Whatever the truth of it all though, you've got a lovely snake...Ade


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

TheCharmer said:


> Mate, you really need to do a little research on who her parents are. That should be your priority as knowing that for sure will be your only true way of know what he/she really is. The only reason i could prove mine was a sinder sib, was by tracing Roger back to owning the parents of my Boa. It turns out we only live about 5 miles apart and we both knew the people who dealt with the snakes before us and they could verify both out stories.
> 
> Where are you located? Get some belly shots.
> 
> Whatever the truth of it all though, you've got a lovely snake...Ade


im in Northampton, but I think I was told she came from a shop in essex or hertfordshire


----------



## snakehead (May 21, 2007)

THATS A BEAUT BUT ME THINKS ITS A SWEET PASTLE MATE:2thumb:


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

what shop did it come from put some belly pics up mate

roger


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

no belly shots; its pretty clear with a few speckles here and there, this is the closest we got;


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

I've just posted pics of the 07 Sinder sibs bellies which shows one reason why they differ from most normals. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-pictures/199161-sinder-bellies-07s.html#post2665445


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Its not a sinder, its a nice Pastel Bci, had she been a sinder she would have been snapped up before the price was knocked down on her.


----------

